# Emailing tickets?



## dburden (Mar 12, 2015)

We just redeemed points for a round trip towards the end of April. The customer service rep who helped us on the phone said the tickets would be emailed to our account. I was kind of expecting them within a few hours, but it's been 3-4 days now and nothing. I suppose I could call back and ask, but does anyone know how long it would normally take?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## CCC1007 (Mar 12, 2015)

Check your spam folder


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 12, 2015)

Emailed tickets (AGR redemption or regular paid) typically show up within an hour. The advice above regarding checking your spam folder is something to do.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes, we usually see the emailed tickets within a minute of the time the agent sends them. 
Call Amtrak and give them your reservation number and they will email them again. But by all means, check to see if your Amtrak mail is going to your rejecto files.  










B


----------



## SteveSFL (Mar 13, 2015)

For me they usually show up almost immediately, while I'm still on the phone. But there was at least one time where I didn't check right away and they never showed up so I had to call back and have them send again.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 13, 2015)

I would call tbe "regular" Amtrak agent (at 1-800-USA-RAIL) and request a resend of it be made to you. I once did not receive one, and when I called, I learned it was sent to "my email" of "davidw" - the problem is my email is "davew"! Thus, I never received it.

This may be what happened in this case. Usuałly, you receive it while you‘re still on the phone with the agent.


----------



## BCL (Mar 13, 2015)

Do you have the reservation number?

You can always look it up on the Amtrak website, even if you don't specifically have an Amtrak.com account (I think that's possible).

Go to the tab that says "MODIFY". Enter the reservation number and the phone number you left. Click FIND. It should pull up the reservation details. There's a place to click on "Send Travel Doc". It will pull up the associated email address (if any) and if there isn't one you should be able to enter one. You might find that the email address for your reservation was incorrectly entered and you can enter the right one.

This can be used to retrieve an eTicket even if the original email was accidentally deleted.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 13, 2015)

BCL said:


> Do you have the reservation number?
> 
> You can always look it up on the Amtrak website, even if you don't specifically have an Amtrak.com account (I think that's possible).
> 
> ...


Reservations made with a phone agent are not viewable on-line. Amtrak is working to eliminate this issue.


----------



## BCL (Mar 13, 2015)

PRR 60 said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have the reservation number?
> ...


Really? Once the email address is entered, it shouldn't be that hard to make it available since there has to be a central database that's used to send the information to conductors.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 13, 2015)

BCL said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > BCL said:
> ...


You're right. It should not be that hard, but it is. The central database is Amtrak's ARROW system. When you call, the phone agents interface with that system with front-end software designed for the phone agents (and ticket agents). The on-line system uses a different front end interface. For whatever reason, the on-line interface can only retrieve reservations made through the on-line system. It cannot see any reservations made through the phone or ticket agent system. It's one of those "it is what it is" Amtrak oddities.


----------



## dburden (Mar 14, 2015)

Problem solved. I called Amtrak and they transferred me to a Rewards agent. The reason the tickets were not emailed was because part of the trip involved a bus connection (Kingman, AZ to Las Vegas, NV) and that cannot be e-ticketed. The agent did email me the bar code and reservation details so we just need to bring that to a ticket kiosk or agent and redeem them for the real tickets. Funny that the original agent didn't realize that when she said the tickets would be emailed. In the end, no big deal.

We were able to see the reservation numbers and details (and points deduction) on the Amtrak Rewards site, but didn't think about trying to print anything from there.

Dave


----------



## NW cannonball (Mar 14, 2015)

Glad your problem solved. Thanks for update that will help others.


----------



## BCL (Mar 14, 2015)

dburden said:


> Problem solved. I called Amtrak and they transferred me to a Rewards agent. The reason the tickets were not emailed was because part of the trip involved a bus connection (Kingman, AZ to Las Vegas, NV) and that cannot be e-ticketed. The agent did email me the bar code and reservation details so we just need to bring that to a ticket kiosk or agent and redeem them for the real tickets. Funny that the original agent didn't realize that when she said the tickets would be emailed. In the end, no big deal.
> 
> We were able to see the reservation numbers and details (and points deduction) on the Amtrak Rewards site, but didn't think about trying to print anything from there.
> 
> Dave


Aren't you kind of far away from any place you can do that? I looked at a map, and there seems to be a distinct lack of Quik-Trak or ticket offices in your neck of the woods. The closest ones are in MA, Maine, or along the coast.


----------



## dburden (Mar 14, 2015)

> Aren't you kind of far away from any place you can do that? I looked at a map, and there seems to be a distinct lack of Quik-Trak or ticket offices in your neck of the woods. The closest ones are in MA, Maine, or along the coast.


 Actually we are pretty far away from just about _anything_ where we live   . We don't mind excuses to take short road trips of 2-3 hours to do simple tasks like this. We could wait until we head out on our trip, but we'd rather not wait until the last minute to get the actual tickets so we'll make a trip to SPG to have our email receipt scanned.

Dave


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 14, 2015)

Maybe so, but chances are there will be when they board the train or in a connection city such as BOS, NYP or CHI before he needs the actual ticket. Amtrak conductors can scan the QR code from the email.


----------



## SubwayNut (Mar 30, 2015)

If one segment needs paper tickets, the entire reservation requires paper value tickets


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 30, 2015)

dburden said:


> Problem solved. I called Amtrak and they transferred me to a Rewards agent. The reason the tickets were not emailed was because part of the trip involved a bus connection (Kingman, AZ to Las Vegas, NV) and that cannot be e-ticketed. The agent did email me the bar code and reservation details so we just need to bring that to a ticket kiosk or agent and redeem them for the real tickets. Funny that the original agent didn't realize that when she said the tickets would be emailed. In the end, no big deal.
> 
> We were able to see the reservation numbers and details (and points deduction) on the Amtrak Rewards site, but didn't think about trying to print anything from there.
> 
> Dave


Not necessarily. Amtrak sent me eticket even though we had an ambus from TOL to Dearborn. So we picked up the printed tix at our departure station only to find out that the bus driver had a scanner that read etix on paper and on phones.


----------



## PaulM (Apr 4, 2015)

dburden said:


> The reason the tickets were not emailed was because part of the trip involved a bus connection (Kingman, AZ to Las Vegas, NV) and that cannot be e-ticketed. The agent did email me the bar code and reservation details so we just need to bring that to a ticket kiosk or agent and redeem them for the real tickets. Funny that the original agent didn't realize that when she said the tickets would be emailed. In the end, no big deal.


Just a clarification. When you say the agent emailed you the bar code and reservation details, are you referring to the original agent, on the one you spoke to when you called back? I mean, shouldn't one receive this at the time the reservation is made, bus connection or not?


----------



## dburden (Apr 5, 2015)

PaulM said:


> dburden said:
> 
> 
> > The reason the tickets were not emailed was because part of the trip involved a bus connection (Kingman, AZ to Las Vegas, NV) and that cannot be e-ticketed. The agent did email me the bar code and reservation details so we just need to bring that to a ticket kiosk or agent and redeem them for the real tickets. Funny that the original agent didn't realize that when she said the tickets would be emailed. In the end, no big deal.
> ...


The agent that sent us the email was the one we spoke to the second time when we called back. The agent that we made the reservations with did not send us the email, although she said she would. My thought is that when the first agent tried to send the e-tickets (with a QR code) it was rejected somewhere in the system and never followed up on. Fortunately we booked them far enough in advance so we had time to fix any little issues like this.

Dave


----------



## Bigval109 (Apr 15, 2015)

I had a similar problem but it was my email that sent them to my junk folder. As of late, I have not had that problem.

Sometimes I ask if they would send it twice to improve my chances of getting it. As of late, they come right to my inbox.


----------

